# Suggestions on trolling lures



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

With the current sale at Gander Mountain, looking for help on what type of lures to by when trolling for crappie. 

Thanks for looking and any help. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cicadas!!! also small rapalas, remove rear hook,add 6''-10'' of 6# mono and then a jig/twister tail!!!


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I do a lot of trolling for crappie from my kayak, that's how I've caught most of my Fish Ohio crappies and ALL of my 14+ inchers. I've caught some on Rapalas, and a few on various bass cranks in the smaller sizes (Bass Pro Shops XPS series comes to mind)... but the vast majority of them come on Bandit 200 series crankbaits. I sometimes use the Bandit 100s in shallower lakes, or the 300s in deeper water... but for most of my crappie trolling, I'm pulling a bandit 200 from each side of my kayak. I have a wide variety of colors, and sometimes the natural colors work best, sometimes black works best, sometimes ridiculously bright pink and orange colors get the most bites. I usually stick to the Bandit 200s and just vary the color 'til I'm catching them.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Cranks don't work well at slow speeds. I slow troll with roadrunners & grubs, hairjigs, jig 'n' curlytail, jig 'n' tubes, usually tipped with waxworms, or jig'n'minnow.
Crappie can prefer different colors so often, I can change plastics easily.--Tim


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've caught all of my big slab crappies on Rebel Wee Crawfish, in Natural or Brown w/ Orange belly colors and the small Rebel Minnow in Blue and Chrome. 

This black crappie was in a farm pond and went 15 1/2". It was late morning when I caught this one and it started getting hotter and hotter (July). I fished for 2 hours after catching it and never hooked another one, due to climbing heat...so I released it. 










Bowhunter57


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Bowhunter, that is an awesome crappie. I'm no expert, but I've caught many crappie trolling berlin using shad rap 5s and flicker shads. I've never caught a huge one, but have managed a 13.5. I've caught quite a few crappie, walleye, white bass, channel cats, and even one largemouth, one pike, and 3 muskies on SR 5s. They are my favorite inland lake trolling lure if you just want to catch fish.


----------

